# Carpenter seeks bc work



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi all,
I am preparing to apply for a immigration visa to bc. I am 38 with 22 yrs exp the only thing that is putting me off is the length of time that I might have to wait. I get the impression that it will speed up the process if I have a job offer arranged. This is difficult as the nature of carpenrty is short term work and then moving on to the next job(I am not talking about self employed). Has anyone any help or advice for my situation?
many thanks!


----------



## winky (Jan 25, 2008)

you can try this site All Carpenter Jobs in BC - Wowjobs

jobs in this field should be pretty abundent what with the olympics coming up in 2010. a job for sure would make it easier to immigrate as would having a sponsor, do you have family there?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

No family in canada. There is plenty of work out there it's getting a sponser that I'm finding difficult. I love open spaces and winter sports. Also all of the Canadians I have met have been very hospitable and friendly. I feel that Canada has a lot to offer me and I will bring my hard working ethic with me. The only thing that am not looking forward to is the wait to process my visa!


----------

